

The Fallacy of Citizen Journalism - bkbleikamp
http://rhjr.tumblr.com/page/9

======
jasongullickson
I would agree with this post, for the most part, if not for the fact that many
mass-media "professional" journalists fail to meet the criteria outlined here.

~~~
CWuestefeld
Your criticism is certainly correct. I see more articles that seem to be light
edits of someone else's PR releases.

He's also guilty of a strawman argument. In picking CNN's iReports (whatever
that is), and then dismissing it, he ignores the vast, vast majority of
"citizen journalism". But that's not even a proper example of the phenomenon:
it's still speaking through CNN's mouthpiece.

And that reveals one of the critical elements of citizen journalism, and one
the OP ignores: that it's not subject to the editorial biases of established
media. Nobody will say "that's irrelevant", or "we can't print that criticism
of our advertiser".

